# Sweating Sinks



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, so this isn't the biggest problem in the world, but the DW doesn't like it. If you dump ice or cold water in the sink (28 KRS w/ the plastic top/sinks) they really "sweat" alot and drip water inside the cabinets. I wouldn't give it much thought but the more I look, the more "cardboard" I see Keystone uses instead of REAL wood. Anyway, I thought about ways of somehow insulating the underside of the sink with rubber insulation tape, etc. Has anyone else noticed or done anything about this? I am considering telling her "just don't worry about it", but thought I'd throw it out to you all first. Thanks!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

That rather thin plastic is a poor insulator, so I would expect that to happen. Insulating the undersid with some material would help allieviate the problem.

Once you get that process perfected, tell us about it and post some pictures!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I never looked under their, im sure a stick on insulation tape would be perfect.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I could see how this could happen with ice/water. The outside stove is very near and heat does transfer from that area into the cabinet space.

You could just dump the ice water outside on the ground. Easier than insulating the sink.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That would be condensation forming on the underside of the sink. Stainless and Stamped steel enameled sinks will do this as well, they are good conductors of heat/cold. Cast iron and Porcelain do not conduct as well. If you really want to insulate the sink try spray foam in a can. Ask me how I know. James


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

You might try that expanding foam in a can. It could be a bit messy, but it would be a pretty good insulator. I believe they make one that is fast currying. that is probably what i would do if I was worried about it


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I would reccomend a scientific test comparing the condensation on the sink compared to full can of beer.
Try emptying them both at full speed and measuring which one leaves the most moisture behind.
This probably can't be accomplished on the first try and may need several trials before coming to a conclusion you are satisfied with.
The container with the least amount of condensation will no doubt be the beer.
Pack the lower portion of the sink cabinet with these well insulated containers and your condensation problem may be over!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, if you're dry camping, you could always capture that water and reuse it.







Seriously, it's gotta be more the ice than the cold water as the water will drain too fast for any real amount of condensation to form. I'd just poor the ice outside or into the toilet rather than mess (and I mean mess) with insulating the sink.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Is it just me, or do others read this topic every time as Sweating *stinks?*

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Is it just me, or do others read this topic every time as Sweating *stinks?*
> 
> Mark


Me too- I opened the thread thinking the same, and then sarted to read about a sink. For a good two minutes I was







but then I had my coffee, and now I'm OK. For the record, sweating stinks too.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Pardon if I seem a little dense, but why are you putting ice in your sink? Are you using it as a drink cooler? We use an ice chest for our drinks, so that we don't suck up too much space in the fridge for bottled water, soda, and "adult" beverages.

If you are simply just disposing of the ice from your cooler at the end of the trip, just dump it around the base of a tree, so that nature will benefit from the extra moisture in the ground.

Again, I don't want to come off being a smart ***, but I am having a hard time understanding why you would be putting enough ice in your sink for a long enough period of time to cause the sweating and condensation problems that you are describing.

Is it just me, or am I missing something?









Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Is it just me, or do others read this topic every time as Sweating *stinks?*
> 
> Mark


Me too- I opened the thread thinking the same, and then started to read about a sink. For a good two minutes I was







but then I had my coffee, and now I'm OK. For the record, sweating stinks too.
[/quote]

Me too... I read this at 5-something this morning before work... and before coffee. 
When I opened it up well ...





















I went and poured a cup







...Oh, now I get it!

I work in the Jr. High and High School and let me tell you!!! 
SWEATING STINKS!









Back to the regularly scheduled topic... I'd just throw my ice outside









MaeJae


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I will second (or third) the "throw it outside" or run hot water over it to get it to melt faster!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, let's look at the simple solution here. The sink won't sweat if the humidity level is low enough, or the weather is colder than the water/ice. Can we say Road Trip?!


----------

